# Need Advice on Antenna



## robramm (Jun 9, 2005)

I need some advice on a CLP5130-1 Log Peiodic made by Create.
I have had one of these mounted vertical on a fiberglass mast for 10
years now and it survived many windstorms until last week. It would
have survived that one also if my 68ft selfsupport tower did not land
on it 
http://www.cometantenna.com/products.php?CatID=1&famID=5&childID=13

Anyways, what I intend to do is to repurchase a new one to mount
vertical, and also another one to mount just below it horizontal for
Television/FM reception. The one I use for scanning I feed with 5/8
hardline and I was intending on putting some Times microwave 75ohm
hardline (1/2 inch) LMR 600-75 on the second one used for
television,reduce it down to an F connector and put in a regular
VHF/UHF preamp that adapts out to the "N' connector of the Create.

My question is, has anyone used these as a television antenna. I know
they claim 10-12db gain across the whole band which is what my TV
antenna boasted as well. I have seen posts that they do not really
have as much gain as Create says, but then, does my Delhi Deep Fringe 929
tv antenna which I have to replace also have the stated 7db gain on
VHF lo and 13db gain on VHF-HI/UHF.

Looking at the specs, you would say, they should perform the same. I
guess I am looking for some advice as to real world experiences since
you cannot believe what is printed.
Do these work good as a tv antenna? You may say this is a bit extreme
in cost. The wind loading on these antennas is stated around 1 square
ft . Their relitively small "wind footprint" is attractive to me as I
am looking for lighter alternative with both being at the top of a new
68ft tower I want to stay up.

By the way..most of the stations I am trying to receive are 60-90 miles away over flat terrain.

Thanks,

Rob Ramm


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

Are you going to have two TV antennas? 

I would also consider the 1/2 power beam width and the front to back ratio also. They lie about this too. I've seen better than 15db F/B ratio.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I think it's a 50-ohm output impedance....otherwise it's probably fine. Blonder-Tongue also makes a heavy-duty TV antenna. Some of the Cable TV suppliers do, too. Lindsey, TACO/Jerrold, and others come to mind.


----------



## robramm (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks guys. Yes, it is 50 ohm output. I would put use a 50/75 ohm coupler and then straight into the uhf/vhf preamp. 

I was just hoping someohe had some 1rst hand experience with these horizontal. I guess the only way to find out is stick one up there.


----------

